# 64 missing headliner braces!



## dracowizard (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey guys,i need to find the upper braces for installing the headliner and dome light as for some odd reason they were removed from my 64.one goes center to center front to back.Another crosses side to side in the center.I'll try to post some pics to see if that helps explain as they're missing.I'm trying to figure a option,maybe If anyone may have a parts car so to sell these,just message if you want and i'll share my cell to discuss details.I'm light years away of installing a headliner but i'm just trying to list and look for things i will need when i do.Reminds me,i've seen little plastic type clips used installing the headliner to the center post.Are those available repo or they come with headliners?
Also in the last pic you can see what appears to be some sort of screw in clip or hanger.Theres only 2 of these and on the same side,any idea what they are or how used? Thanks,DeWayne


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Try frankspontiacparts.com or allamericanclassics.com. The latter has a 64 Tempest sedan listed for parts. Or find a place with a good magazine rack & get a copy of Hemmings Motor News. They have parts/salvage yard listings with some places specializing in Pontiacs.



> Also in the last pic you can see what appears to be some sort of screw in clip or hanger.Theres only 2 of these and on the same side,any idea what they are or how used?


Do you mean to say opposite side?. This where the edge of the headliner folds over and then the windlace is a installed. There should a similar piece running the length of the door.


----------



## dracowizard (Dec 26, 2016)

shader said:


> Try frankspontiacparts.com or allamericanclassics.com. The latter has a 64 Tempest sedan listed for parts. Or find a place with a good magazine rack & get a copy of Hemmings Motor News. They have parts/salvage yard listings with some places specializing in Pontiacs.
> 
> 
> Do you mean to say opposite side?. This where the edge of the headliner folds over and then the windlace is a installed. There should a similar piece running the length of the door.


Thanks for the response,i'm just now seeing it as i suppose i failed to subscribe to the thread.The clips/screw in pcs are both located to one side only,so i suspected there should be more and like many things missing from this 64 i will need to both learn about and find.Been trying to learn of all components needed to install a headliner,clips etc as i just bought a set of bows.Unfortunately finding a good reference for parts i have or those missing hasn't been very successful.I have a lot ahead of me as i try to decide to mod or just restore as i put the car back together.Be nice to restore as it's such a highly optioned car for that year,especially the pwr windows and antenna on top of the other options. I just realized the lower control arms appear to be factory option stlye.Stunned me.
Again thanks for the tips,i'm gonna be patient with hopes visiting a couple junkyards in the area once it warms.Fingers crossed!


----------



## dracowizard (Dec 26, 2016)

*brace options*

well,still trying to resolve the issue I have with the inner braces of the roof that were cut from the car. I've located someone who has a 64 chevelle that I may be able to obtain these pieces from.My question is the need to confirm if they are indeed the same. Hope to get some input to anyone who may know more details. Appreciate any input!


----------

